# Squeaking in sleep



## antonimay (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi there! 
For the first time at least I?ve heard, though I?ve only had him a couple of weeks, Hagrid was squeaking in his sleep! I checked on him, he huffed, and then about 5 minutes later he began squeaking again. It was like he was squeaking as he was breathing.. could it be snoring? 
He eventually stopped and he?s been wheeling and things. He recently had a course of antibiotics for a URI as he was sneezing a lot but this has since stopped. I just want to see if sleep-squeaking is normal?


----------



## HedgehogHarvey (May 31, 2017)

Everything that I've read is that, generally, squeaking is a positive sound -- that they are satisfied and content. Maybe he's just having hedgehog dreams?!


----------

